# Lubricant for lens mount.



## ghache (Sep 4, 2013)

I had a problem this week with a couple of my body's being tight and even felta little grindy when mounting lenses. I only use primes so i swap quite often.
After looking at the mounts with a loupe, checking carefully for damage and defects, i found nothing wrong with anything. no ding, no scratch, nothing bended, no dust, sand or anything.

Then i started looking for some tricks to lubricate mounts or anything that could make it smoother. After making a little bit of research, i found out that Nasal Sebum is the only oil that should be used on camera mounts WAIT, WHAT? As per this old photographer i know, he used a little bit of nose oil on every camera he ever used to lubricate mounts. seems like this will not spill into the camera as the amount you put on using your finger will lubricate the mount just enough to smooth things out and will last for months. 

SO i tried it and its working amazingly. my lenses now slide in like a hot knife in butter.
i was about to send my cameras to have them checked under warranty, thinking there was something wrong but a little nose oil fixed it. wtf? call me crazy if you have to, but it works.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 4, 2013)

Nose oil pre-dates modern man as an efficient lubricant. Fishermen know this world wide. Of course, any oil is going to act like a magnet for dirt so I'd wipe and reapply often if needed.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2013)

I would definitely send the camera in if it's under warranty.  Modern bayonet mounts should fittightly and smoothly with no griding, rough spots, etc.  Chances are, if you feel that now, it will only get worse over time.


----------

